# Anybodoy got any experience with  Apache Lenya?

## mlivingstone

Hi Guys,

Anyone got any comments on Apache Lenya (on Gentoo or otherwise?)

TIA

MarkL

----------

## Tender

I'm interested too, did anyone use it?

Tender

----------

## Dzo

Me too, can't seem to find it in portage? Any plans to include it? Or is it easily installed, havne't had chance to even look at whats involved yet.

----------

## cjubon

You may want to visit this guide: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-4893536.html

Cheers.

----------

